# Are Freshwater Lobsters susceptible to Columnaris?



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

If I'm unable to treat my columnaris infested tank that housed my male betta, I am going to want to use a different animal that isn't susceptible. I don't think Asian Gold Clams or Assassin Snails are susceptible otherwise they'd be dead by now. They've been in that tank for a few months. So, that's why I want to know if I can also put a lobster in there without having to worry about it being murdered by that vicious bacteria? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They may not be susceptible, but exposure to some of the meds used for any ailment can be harmful to inverts.

Just be advised that if you put in a crawdad he will eat your fish. It is inevitable.


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

The only fish I had in there was Freddy who died of this disease. The only inverts in there currently are clams and snails. But it looks like I'll have to treat the columnaris and remove them if I'm going to raise a lobster unless there are tips to keep them from eating the snails and clams.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The humane thing would be to put all the remaining animals down. Trash the tank and start over. I would not know if a crayfish could be Ok in there, but I would not risk my crayfish to them.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

How did things turn out?

Just for the record, crayfish will not eat most fish unless the fish are dying. Crayfish are way too slow. I have about 20 spread around in different tanks and they cause no problem. The most aggressive are the Clarkii. The Cherax are huge and couldn't catch a fish it you held it down and counted to 100.


----------

